# Daiwa BG 2016



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Opinions on the reel please? probably 5000 size for kings, tarpon, (bigger pier species).


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

flipper1 said:


> Opinions on the reel please? probably 5000 size for kings, tarpon, (bigger pier species).


So far I am very impressed with the new BG. It should give the lower end Shimano's a run for their money.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html


----------

